# Cooling question



## Hjudge49 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am just putting my restored '71 on the road. The engine shows about 190 degrees or so on the digital gauge. I'm sure there is a 185 degree thermostat in there. This is a high compression 400. I am considering installing a set of electric pusher fans in front of the a/c condenser to help cool the engine and also cool the freon and reduce the high pressure side. Anyone have any experience doing this? Should I put a 160 degree thermostat in it? When working on the a/c system this morning, the high pressure side was over 275, but would drop some when a fan was pushed into the grill.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Condensers dump a lot of heat into the engine compartment, I took the AC out of my 66. I like the 160 thermostats they open earlier and start cooling process sooner, it is easier to keep it from getting to hot then getting it hot and trying to cool it down.

That said it will run at the temp that is consistent with your set up once the thermostat opens, if it is set up right should be cool.

Make sure your shrouds are right, fan blade half in and half out of shoud and your rubber fender shields in place.

275 does sound a bit high on the high side but if it stabilizes when fan on may be ok.

Electric fans can help, I just use a thermostatic clutch fan but no AC, which adds heat.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Lemans Guy said. These cars with the AC on will run at 210-215 degrees on a hot day, and it will not hurt a thing. With AC, any electric fan will be a huge help in keeping the condenser and radiator cool at in-town speeds. On the open road, they are of little or no help. I've been running 160 degree T-stats in all of my GTO's since the '70's.


----------

